# HELP! First time mother not feeding babies.



## KrystalMarie (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been raising rabbits for about a year now and I have only done Mixi Rex rabbits. But for my birthday last August I got two Mini Lops. One male and one Female. For some reason the male cannot breed with any of the rabbits. So when I bred my Female with a rex rabbit I had she had her babies and I decided to leave them with her in the cage. She ended up stomping them to death. So when her second litter came I took the in to the house like i have with all my other litters. She just had them the other night. Its like she isn't making milk or something. She doesn't want to feed them, she doesn't even wanna be near them. I held her on her back and let a few eat that way but they weren't really getting any milk.  A lot of them seem dehydrated and ones belly is just really hard and streched out. I tried bottles with KRM, I couldn't really get them to eat very much. I don't know what to do because i don't just want this littler to become  a lost cause but thats what it seems like its turning in to. Any ideas on what I can do to help these litte babies?


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 7, 2011)

If you have any other rabbits that have a litter you can put some of the babies in whit the  other rabbits litter.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got rid of my other female rabbits.. That is my problem..


----------



## DianeS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd start looking around for a doe in milk, if I were you. Ask every person you know if they know anyone who breeds rabbits, contact all the people you know with rabbits and explain what you're looking for. 

I was in that situation earlier in the year, with a litter of Angoras. Mom simply had no milk. Someone I knew on facebook knew someone in another state who judged ARBA competitions, and he replied with a list of previous competitors in my area. A day after I started looking, I found a breeder with a Mini Lop doe that had lost her litter the day before, and who was happy to foster my litter of Angoras to her! It worked out well, and all my kits survived. 

Like you, I had tried replacement milk earlier, but it wasn't working. They just wouldn't drink enough of it to round out their tummies. 

I wish you success, it's hard to watch a litter suffer because mom can't do what comes naturally to most others.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im in Kansas if your in the area with two does that kindles today


----------

